# Strophurus elderi ?



## scratchy (Jul 4, 2007)

Hi
Does any one else keep S.elderi ?
My concern is a too shallow gene pool in the next couple of years, just thinking about the future.
Cheers


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 5, 2007)

They are in captivity in small numbers, and have been bred. 

What would be your proposal to enhance the gene pool?

Cheers

Jonno


----------



## scratchy (Jul 6, 2007)

Wondering how many are out there ,and hoping that they are not related to mine.
That way an exchange a can be possible in the future.


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jul 7, 2007)

G'day mate, 

Let me know if some people haven't got in touch with you by Monday. I think there might be a few interested parties. Have you bred yours? Are they licenced?

Cheers


----------



## scratchy (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi

Yes they are licenced.I bred two clutches so far. I lost my breeding male and currently growing his son inorder to breed back to the females. My original breeders were also related, therefore it will good to know of others with the species


----------



## Kratos (Jul 13, 2007)

Will be good to see more of these in the hobby


----------

